# Upclose with my roughly 5 inch GT



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

My Take on my little guy-

View attachment 180275


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

doesn't look very little in the pic, lol. nice GT


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

nice GT, got any colored pics?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hyphen said:


> nice GT, got any colored pics?


Only when he was much smaller-Nothing recent,but will have updated pics once he makes it my big tank


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats nice!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah ak, you need to get some colored photos of this guy. not enough high quality photos of cichlids here.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hyphen said:


> yeah ak, you need to get some colored photos of this guy. not enough high quality photos of cichlids here.


Oh I got plenty-
Just took over 30 pics in color of him yesterday as a matter of fact.....

Give me afew and I'll post one up here for ya-
I have to resize it to fit the format here....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Teaser for ya Hyphen-

View attachment 180393


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Very nice. He looks to have a nice beefy head even at that small size.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Very nice. He looks to have a nice beefy head even at that small size.


He sure does-
I'm hopeing it continues and I end with a nice quality specimen......If I do-
I may decide to drop the coin on a nice female and try my hand at breeding them....we will see though...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Very nice. He looks to have a nice beefy head even at that small size.


He sure does-
I'm hopeing it continues and I end with a nice quality specimen......If I do-
I may decide to drop the coin on a nice female and try my hand at breeding them....we will see though...
[/quote]

Great pics AK!!
I also may give breeding a go once my little guy gets a bit more mature.

But I agree with Hyphen, a fish like a GT definitley needs coloured pics!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> Very nice. He looks to have a nice beefy head even at that small size.


He sure does-
I'm hopeing it continues and I end with a nice quality specimen......If I do-
I may decide to drop the coin on a nice female and try my hand at breeding them....we will see though...
[/quote]

Great pics AK!!
I also may give breeding a go once my little guy gets a bit more mature.

But I agree with Hyphen, a fish like a GT definitley needs coloured pics!








[/quote]

Thanks-
Once I get him into my 500 gal,maybe I can get some good quality pics....


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You have some of the nicest fish i have saw AK.. You can deff tell the amount of care and pride you have in them. Oh and that teaser is a bunch of bull!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lo4life said:


> You have some of the nicest fish i have saw AK.. You can deff tell the amount of care and pride you have in them. Oh and that teaser is a bunch of bull!!


Apreciated...
Quality food and good filtration goes along ways....I dont end up with to bad of specimens for LFS stock anyhow....


----------

